# squirrels!!



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with squirrels? they have been squeezing into my outdoor cage and climbing it up to the loft door and eating my special pigeon feed. the pigeons dont seem to mind them but im worried they will eat/break the eggs. do you think i should be worried? im thinking about trapping them. any ideas? 

sam


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Last year, i had one going from in both my lofts, never took eggs or bothered the birds. BUT they can! they are great song bird egg stealers, And believe it or not, i say one pull a baby rabbit out of the nest and carry it away! This about 45 years ago, GOD am i getting old, LOL! Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

your loft isnt tight enuf if a squirrel can get into it , make some adjustments and you will be ok  I have about a thousand squirrels, red squirrels and chipmunks here and not one has ever gotten into my loft .


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are right Lakota. I do not have them around here, but if a squirrel gets in a mink sure can. Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I had a time of it with squirrels getting in my aviary, and since I leave the door to the loft open (my loft is tight), I would catch them eating out of my birds feeders during the day.

I stood and watched them going thru the many small holes, from day to day and I would fix each one of them one by one until there where no more. It isn't the squirrels fault, they are just trying to live. Fix all the holes and treat the squirrels kindly.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Justice543 said:


> X XXX XXXXXXX
> 
> Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website.


i don t get it theres nothing wrong with this post just asking what to do a bout squirrles


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Justice543 said:


> X XXX XXXXXXX
> 
> Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website.


i took it as trap and relese not kill


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

mookeeman said:


> i took it as trap and relese not kill


probaly but lots of peaple trap to kill


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Justice543 said:


> X XXX XXXXXXX
> 
> Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website.


 Sheesh... I guess not!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Who are you to explain website policy?*



Justice543 said:


> X XXX XXXXXXX
> 
> Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website.


I am plagued by local ground squirrels that are very crafty, as well as being very strong! They have lifted the lid on my feed bin and gotten in and eaten several pounds of feed over the last year.

So I put a bucket of grit (about 20#)on the lid, and they managed to dump that and got to the grain. They are a rodent, they are a real pest, and they DO carry unwanted diseases to both birds and humans!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

risingstarfans said:


> Who are you to explain website policy?


To answer the title of your post, the part you quoted was actually an edit by one of the site's moderators, not a statement by Justice543.



> They are a rodent, they are a real pest, and they DO carry unwanted diseases to both birds and humans!


Interesting that this is kinda similar to what a lot of people out there say about pigeons ... but a bite from a squirrel needs treatment, for sure.

John


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I made a stewpid thread about squirrels before then I was proven by other wrong so I will keep my mouth shut about this one..., I know for sure they like corn and that's what they eat under my loft...Next post will be 800...


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> I made a stewpid thread about squirrels before then I was proven by other wrong so I will keep my mouth shut about this one..., I know for sure they like corn and that's what they eat under my loft...Next post will be 800...


Thanks, Peg! 

That ground sqirrels carry disease to humans is well estblished. Here in the desert southwest, the fleas that both they and other rodents such as rabbits (wild cottontails and jacks), mice and rats host are carriers of the deadly lahonta (SP?) or flesh eating disease, which has been fatal to humans, and several other deadly diseases as well (Black Plague among them), and thus are dangerous to us. 

They also are carriers of several diseases from one species of birds to another. Heavy infestations of rodents in a loft are associated with outbreaks of paratyphoid, salmonella and othersm that affect pigeons.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh for Pete's Sake!!! Let's just kill them all then, along with all the humans that spread influenza, TB, the common cold, e-coli, salmonella...and so on. [sarcastic]


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have hundreds of squirrels also, red and gray. They do a wonderful job of cleaning up under my standing cages  and I keep a feeding station off to the side just for the squirrels. They have never attempted to get inside the loft or aviary. I am surrounded by 200 ft bull pines, they come down to eat then they hang out up in the pines and watch me all day. They are welcome at my house


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Let us stick to the topic. We all know that we all can be carriers of dangerous diseases. If a squirrels can get in, then the loft is not secure enough. In fact if a squirrels can get in, I think a mouse can get in, too. Just plug the hole or any access path as someone just mentioned.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I use a have-a-hart trap (bought at the hardware store) to trap and *RELOCATE* problematic squirrels out to the Oakland hills. My first capture was actually a roof rat that used to always greet me when I'd come home at night!! I carried the trap about 6 blocks away (grimacing the whole time) and released him near some trash cans, he never came back and I swear I heard him screaming "Hallelujah!" as he scampered away.

The squirrels in my neighborhood are fed peanuts by some local doodoohead, and they use the plants on my deck to store their surplus. When it's time to dig them up they pull out my plants, knock the pots over, drive my dogs crazy... leave a huge mess. I hate them.

So when needed I put out the humane catch-and-release trap and bait it with peanut butter. When I get one I put the trap back in the cardboard box it came in, drive out to the hills a few miles away, and set them free into the great wilderness.

I hate squirrels, but I'd never harm one. And this works well for me. I catch a few and the rest seem to get the message for a few months. 


If only Peanut Butter worked on Hawks...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a ton of the grey squirrels here an two red ones but even though they make a mess in the flower pots storing nuts I have never had any real problems with them .. I think people need to go with the flow more and stop sweating the small stuff as squirrels are what they are and quite funny to watch and have around


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

True. ALL creatures fit into the picture some how. Dave


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I've hand-raised more orphaned baby squirrels in my life than I can count. Even had one released baby that kept breaking back into our house in NY and we ended up having to keep her for a winter because it finally got too cold to release her!


Anyhow, if they were just making a mess I wouldn't care - but it literally becomes a disaster area out there, and I have had so many expensive plants die after being uprooted, thrown on the deck, shredded, and crashed to the floor repeatedly. All my orchids died from the Squirrel Olympics! Plus, their presence on the deck causes my 3 dogs to go nuts - which irritates the landlords and my neighbors. 

Relocating the repeat offenders is the only choice I have besides having a totally barren plant-less deck. I relocate 2 to 5 a year, and it really helps. 

... I also hate their little doodies all over the deck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

karijo said:


> I've hand-raised more orphaned baby squirrels in my life than I can count. Even had one released baby that kept breaking back into our house in NY and we ended up having to keep her for a winter because it finally got too cold to release her!
> 
> 
> Anyhow, if they were just making a mess I wouldn't care - but it literally becomes a disaster area out there, and I have had so many expensive plants die after being uprooted, thrown on the deck, shredded, and crashed to the floor repeatedly. All my orchids died from the Squirrel Olympics! Plus, their presence on the deck causes my 3 dogs to go nuts - which irritates the landlords and my neighbors.
> ...


or...you could give up on replanting those expensive orchids until some day you relocate to a more Squirrrel free place.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Squirrel free place? maybe the middle of the desert, or the MOON! LOL! Dave


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

We share our back yard with 3 fox squrrels and one black one. A couple of them live right above our coop and aviary set up. We all live in harmony. Squirrels are very entertaining and we are lucky to have two of them eat seeds right of my hand. Too bad you are having issues with yours. We love ours.

It seems that your pigeon set up is not protected well enough to keep the squirrels out. That seems to be the problem.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*PLumpkin.....*

makes messes...YES...totally worth it...absolutely.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Can you please ship him to us Charis....pleeeeeze? I won't tell the Nebraska Wildlife people.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor said:


> Can you please ship him to us Charis....pleeeeeze? I won't tell the Nebraska Wildlife people.


Never...I just adore her. She sleeps in a church, 2 storey birdhouse I have on a pole in the yard. At night, she covers up the open windows with leaves. At times, when it'e really hot, she will let her tail hang out the window.
Honestly, I'm crazy about her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I love our squirrels here they come everyday and knock on the glass door looking for handouts and well i always give in to them , we even had a red squirrel baby that was soo cute living in birdhouse here and wow I loved the experiance .. they are a great part of everyday life here


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Meet "Bug"*









This is "Bug", my favorite. Named because he's always in my face! He'll let me walk right up to him and he'll walk up to me.
My resident squirrels aren't destructive at all - they eat, play and are very entertaining. BUT, like I mentioned a year or so ago - Caution with falling squirrels! While relaxing in my hammock under the pines, the red squirrels will chase the grey squirrels (overhead) and I've had them fall and land on ME!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a squirrel around here that visits everyday that I call wohbly he has a broken leg and I worry about him alot due to fact that we have alot of redtails that love to eat them ... they do tend to grow on you if you let them so my opinion is to do just that and make the most of it an squirrel proof your pigeons coops as it can be done


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Squirrel free place? maybe the middle of the desert, or the MOON! LOL! Dave


The Desert doesn't work. Ever heard of groundsquirrels? My area has about 200 per acre.


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

Have you guys ever had squirrel kill your baby pigeons? It has happen to me some many times, they get into my aviary (I have a small opening) and steals eggs, mess up the nest. There no good, right now is cold so i don't see really see them. Summer is coming and they are too..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Homer87 said:


> Have you guys ever had squirrel kill your baby pigeons? It has happen to me some many times, they get into my aviary (I have a small opening) and steals eggs, mess up the nest. There no good, right now is cold so i don't see really see them. Summer is coming and they are too..


UMM......fix the opening? They shouldn't be able to get into your loft.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm going to go on hating the squirrels, thank you. It gives me something to do... I _like_ sitting at the kitchen table drumming my fingers while they're out there tossing my plants around, drop-kicking my orchids, and using my deck as a latrine.

Meanwhile the _worst_ offender (we call him FatButtso) is so huge that he stretches out in the have-a-hart trap, rests on his elbows and leisurely enjoys whatever is on the bait plate, whilst the trap door rests on his huge butt which he keeps strategically located so he doesn't get shut in. When he's finished, he just eases back out while arching his back so the door can't shut any farther and he makes a nice smooth exit. 

He's huge! Almost as big as my two chihuahuas, and he'll just stand them down in the backyard totally fearless. 
Hrmph.

(of course I still take in the rescue babies...)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote...


I'm going to go on hating the squirrels, thank you. It gives me something to do... I like sitting at the kitchen table drumming my fingers while they're out there tossing my plants around, drop-kicking my orchids, and using my deck as a latrine.

Have you thought about taking up a hobby instead? Much less stressful

FatButtso sounds adorable.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

that *is* my hobby. hey, last i checked i only have to love _pigeons_ on this forum. 


so i'm gonna keep on hatin'.
(for the record, i also hate hampsters. evile beasts... and i ain't budging on that one either!)


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh no i'm one of those doodoo heads that gives the squirrels,a titmouse, and blue jays peanuts every day. the squirrels sit and look in my window waiting for me to bring out the goodies every day, as the blue jays scream for me to hurry up!
i've also raised a million of them, 23 last spring. i moved and worried about mine that came back but a neighbor agreed to toss out a few hand fulls every day until spring.
i thought now i have to raise some more because i love the little buggers, but i have 5 residents that found me,could be some of mine i don't know i only moved about 6 blocks away, so maybe i can just stick with the birds this season.
hope i don't hear it from the neighbors about them destroying plants, because i love them, one will take a peanut out of my hand and they leave my bird feeders alone if they get peanuts.
i'd say button up the loft or something even more dangerous will get in, a few years ago i lost a mockingbird that was going to be released that morning to a raccoon. it was horrible his body was pulled through 1/4 in bars with only his head left, it was a horrible lesson i will never forget, still makes me cry to think about the pain and terror he went through. 
so now i make sure nothing can get get at any of the birds thru the wires or dig underneath. i even have the pre release cages double screened, the outside with 1/4 inch hardware cloth and 2 inside inches away fiberglass screen. 
relocating will only work on that particular squirrel, others will just keep coming to take that ones place.
maybe you could set up a squirrel feeding station and they will lose interest in the seed, they love corn, sunflower seeds, and most of all peanuts. 
in the fall my daughter and i go out and collect about 15 lbs of acorns for them also, i roast them all for storage to make sure no creepy crawlers are in there and they love them almost as much as the peanuts


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

i don't know, relocating works for me. i relocate 1 or 2, and the rest stay off the deck for about 4 months. *shrug*


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

dont' get me wrong i'm not against using the have a heart traps at all, (as long as they are not killed) i used it to get that raccoon and i relocated him 10 miles away, and i've raised those little brats also, lol
i knew i had to fix the problem or another one would come along sooner or later and kill something i struggled to rehablilitate and in my eyes deserved a chance at a life in the wild.
the loft problem is the same as a hole in your eaves, if you don't fix the structure there will always be a critter looking for a cozy home and free food


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

karijo said:


> that *is* my hobby. hey, last i checked i only have to love _pigeons_ on this forum.
> 
> 
> so i'm gonna keep on hatin'.
> (for the record, i also hate hampsters. evile beasts... and i ain't budging on that one either!)


you might like those bird feeders that spin around when one gets on the feeder and the squirrels go flying off of it, some entertainment value there and you may then have a new hobby...from what they say the squirrels are not hurt just go for a little ride...


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

hey hey i'm not the one feeding the creeps, and i definitely don't plan on starting now! i don't feed anybody out there! (though i do like the visual imagery your suggestion conjures up!)

i'm also not the one with critters breaking into the loft.

i'm just an innocent passerby taking over a thread with anti-squirrel commentary.
i was trying to show my support... or something. oh no, i remember, i was suggesting trapping and relocating the offending varmints. that's how all this got started. i'm gonna go interfere on some other thread now ok bye.

LOL


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

karijo said:


> that *is* my hobby.
> hey, last i checked i only have to love _pigeons_ on this forum.
> 
> 
> ...


* OK. Consider it on the record. 
Now let's move on to more pleasant comments. 

Cindy


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Victor, not once anywhere have I even_ alluded_ to the "hunting, killing, eating, torture or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal".

So no, I don't see how that applies.

Someone had issue with squirrels, I offered a solution - humanely using a have-a-hart trap to catch and relocate offenders. As a wildlife rehabilitator, I see no issue with this practice.

Did we get off track because of my comedic posts _heavily_ laden with sarcasm? For that I apologize. But read my posts. No where do I even come close to suggesting that anybody harm any squirrels, or any other critters for that matter. Come on, I'm a raw vegan who's an avid life-long animal rights activist, I went to school for Animal Behavior, and devoted the last 19 years of my life to animal rehabilitation, rescue, and behavioral work - from domestics to exotics to native wildlife. I won't even kill a bug.

Man, how do you get from those posts that I am even _remotely_ approaching a breach of forum rules??? 

If it makes you feel any better I really hate spiders too, but someone gave me a baby one as a joke *14 years* ago, and I still have her to this day. I still don't like her but I obviously take excellent care of her!

This is my last post on this thread, I promise. Just clearing my name, I don't want anyone thinking I was suggesting something that I clearly was not.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

HEY! Stop! I like spiders LMAO! Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is my last post too in this thread. As a rehabber, I know you need to be very careful when relocating. Always check to see if they are nursing or expecting. It would be terrible thing to relocate a mom away from her baby.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Risingstarsfans, never thought of that! Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't understand why people don't get karijo's comedic sarcasm! I do. 

Hey karijo, use smilies! Ask Dave. He is now expert on those.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod is right! THANK YOU, Rod. Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I don't understand why people don't get karijo's comedic sarcasm! I do.
> 
> Hey karijo, use smilies! Ask Dave. He is now expert on those.


yeah why do people have to take so many things so seriously here  lighten up people shes not eating them thou I have heard squirrel chilli is delicious lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! i used to like parboiled, then fried the best! SORRY, just kidding Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> i don t get it theres nothing wrong with this post just asking what to do a bout squirrles


I agree. No one said anything about killing or hurting them. I think the warning was a bit uncalled for


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I agree. No one said anything about killing or hurting them. I think the warning was a bit uncalled for


warning... warning... danger will robinson, danger lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota! LMAO! shooting my drink out of my nose! THANKS you made my night! Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Lucky all I know is that I thought pigeon people would be happier bunch just for the fact that they had pigeons lol  didnt know there was a war against squirrels til now thou lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

karijo said:


> i don't know, relocating works for me. i relocate 1 or 2, and the rest stay off the deck for about 4 months. *shrug*


You know that when you are relocating the squirrels in your yard. They are the dominant ones. They keep the others away. As soon as you get rid of them, the others will move in. Relocating them does no good. It would be a never ending battle, and you could be taking a Mother squirrel away from it's baby. The baby would then starve. There is no reason why they should get into someones loft, because if they can get in, then so can a rat. As far as knocking over your plants and things, I can understand that, as I have had the same problems with them. I just try to rearrange things so that it doesn't happen, and as I feed the songbirds, have had to buy different feeders that they can't get at. I pick and choose my battles with nature, and it is fairly easy to get around squirrels, just takes some thought.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Very true! any loft can be made squirrel tight, the reason i had them coming and going is i used, at that time the wire i had on hand 2x4 I have changed it since then. I like the squirrels. the facts i relayed were for info. purposes. Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I pick and choose my battles with nature, and it is fairly easy to get around squirrels, just takes some thought.


amen to that , I say where there is a will there is a way , even with squirrels


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

_*yarrrgghhhh*_

ok, for the last time I SWEAR then i am never reading this thread again:

1.  *i neglected to mention that yes, as a wildlife and exotics rehabber i DO check for swollen teats.* i've only ever relocated two young females, in the 4+ years i've been here. they were juvies, and not nursing. the other SMALL HANDFUL that have been relocated were small young males. as for the dominance theory - you got some fantastic scenario cooked up there but - no. the dominant male of our backyard (Fatbuttso) isn't going anywhere. I'm not going near that mammoth, and his tushy is too *fat* to fit in the thing anyway. 

2.  Did you naysayers not see that I wrote "this works for *me*". I move two squirrels. 4 months or more go by before I even have to put out the trap again. *They stay away*. Sometimes just putting it out there is enough to scare them off. _It... works... for... me_. Maybe other folks it won't. Maybe other folks will end up with rabid bandicoots. I don't know. It was a _suggestion_. I'm not saying go relocate 200 squirrels, leaving behind some big ecological upset and starving babies. Lordy jebus. I've moved 12 at _most_ in 4 years. 

*3. I'm not the one with the critters getting into my loft!!! 

4. I'm not the one feeding anything outside!!!*

5.  Yes. *Humor*. People. chillaaaax. 90% of what I type contains a heavy dosing of (clearly poorly received) humor. I'm Jewish. I can't help it. Seinfeld anyone? help....

tough crowd tough crowd. i'm here all week. thank you cleveland... *cough*

I stand by my original post, relocating works for _me_. here. in oakland. 
It's my one battle with nature, and I like it. and you know what i stepped on a baby worm two days ago and i still feel really bad about it even though my boyfriend went down and checked and said it was fine. i'm no animal killer/torturer/pincher/etc.



must remember to use smileys. i love you all. i swear i do. _be happy. we're smiling. come on. smile. be smiley.... _


(geez, I've created this mental image of myself cackling maniacally as I cart away a car packed with mommy squirrels weeping into their hankerchiefs while nestfulls of orphaned babies are left behind to roam the streets of Oakland, beggars and thieves, pickpockets... all renamed Dodger and Oliver... they grow up to lead lives of crime and danger, overthrowing backyards in wild revolutionary uprisings...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

karijo said:


> _*yarrrgghhhh*_
> 
> 5.  Yes. *Humor*. People. chillaaaax. 90% of what I type contains a heavy dosing of (clearly poorly received) humor. I'm Jewish. I can't help it. Seinfeld anyone? help....
> 
> tough crowd tough crowd. i'm here all week. thank you cleveland... *cough*


 seinfeld indeed lol hello Newman  and yeah to those oliver twisted squirrels you leave behind lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sir, i feed squirrels too, but i take no offense at the comments. heck, EVEN MINE ! lol!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You must need a laxitive. Chill out! No one wants to hurt the squirrels, if i did i would not put ear corn out, or give them my pigeon feed. Do not be so sensitive. I guarantee you if i did not like them there would be NONE in my neighborhood. I am VERY good at understanding living things, and if i did not want them, they would not be here. I could make just about all speciesl NOT exist in my area. THAT is not in my nature, but to get so sensitive. about people joking about it is SICK! Dave


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Victor, (and anyone else)

I am really sorry if any of my posts at all offended you. Please believe me when I say they all contain a _serious_ dose of sarcasm. As I stated (repeatedly actually), I have hand raised more baby orphaned squirrels than I can count - obviously if I truly "hated" squirrels I wouldn't have invested so much time and energy on saving their lives.

Victor, believe it or not I have saved more species of animal than I can remember. While in NY I worked closely with local veterinarians, the DEC, local (and not so local!) police departments, and the general public with all manner of animal rescue. I have had species in my care that I loved (kinkajous, pigeons, eclectus, starlings, tortoises, pouched rats, deer), some I was afraid of (the zorilla, african genet, and hawks for starters!), and some I wasn't so fond of (some fairly large caiman, venomous snakes, large tarantulas, pygmy goats, and a rather ornery monkey to name a few!). But I lovingly cared and rehabilitated each one using my own funds and connections with local vets, zoos, and other rehabbers. Nobody forced me. I did it because I simply love animals. (Even the ones I like to "hate")

I'm not some bumper-sticker activist, I've spent hundreds upon hundreds of hours lobbying, letter-writing, educating, speaking, and lecturing on behalf of animal welfare and education in my day - be they domestics, exotics, or native wildlife. I have been vegan for as long as I can remember and anyone who knows me will attest to my love and respect for all living things. I wasn't kidding when I said I don't kill bugs. (I spent an hour cleaning a bee that had gotten stuck in a honey bear once, honest to God)

Bad sense of humor that may translate poorly at times? Guilty as charged.

Intentionally offend someone? Never.

Those who know me on the forum "get" me. I apologize if I upset you.

I think people's personalities alter greatly from behind the computer screen - mine (fortunately/unfortunately) does not. I think if you re-read my posts maybe you would see the sarcasm in them, then again maybe not... I tried to re-explain myself repeatedly to clarify. But I also won't be accused unfairly of breaching forum rules, of which I am highly respectful of.

Take care, and I hope we can... agree to disagree? I'll even leave a peanut out on the deck tonight as a gesture of peace?


Best,
Kari Jo


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Why say you are sorry? you are entitled to joke around, state your opinion ect. ect. When i defend a hawks right to life there are FEW members that see my point of view, does it bother me? Hell no. Ignorance is bliss i have heard They are more concerned about "cute" creatures. ALL creatures have a right to life, Pigeons, Hawks, Snakes, ect.
If you want to fly pigeons in this day and age you must learn to deal with them. You never have to except it, just learn how too work with the animal giving you the problem. BUT, some people think there is nothing you can do. HOG WASH. Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

karijo said:


> _*yarrrgghhhh*_
> 
> as for the dominance theory - you got some fantastic scenario cooked up there but - no. the dominant male of our backyard (Fatbuttso) isn't going anywhere. I'm not going near that mammoth, and his tushy is too *fat* to fit in the thing anyway.


Well, ya know, as a rehabber, you should know that about squirrels, and many other animals. The resident animals are dominant there, and they DO keep the others at bay. Remove them, and the others will move in. Also, when you relocate squirrels, and this goes for many other animals, the resident ones in the area you are relocating to, will chase them out. So they may not make it. 

And no one said that YOU were the one with squirrels getting into your loft, but that WAS the original question for this thread. You came in and said that you relocate. We were just saying that is not the best idea, and that he could squirrel proof his loft. Not everything said was directed at you. It's not all about you. Don't take it so personally. 
And when something is typed, reading the tone of what is said is impossible, so yes, smileys are helpful. 
You gave your opinion, others gave theirs. Lighten up, and have a good day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Victor said:


> [Originally Posted by LokotaLoft
> yeah why do people have to take so many things so seriously here lighten up people shes not eating them thou I have heard squirrel chilli is delicious ]
> 
> Why do some members here have to be jugemental of others, and hateful to squirrels.Your comment is not appreciated.
> ...


 Victor I think it was you who took it out of context and this whole thing to seriously as my comment was only thrown in there in hopes that someone would bite, which also very much shows me that you are indeed looking to jump on anything you can in here since my comment was so small ... and just for the sake of defending myself and my comment I will leave you with this ...go ask the badger that told me and he will tell you the same.. 
one more thing I will say before I go is that when I come here to read and there are always such angry comments about people you dont even know, it really shows you something about the people around you ...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey, folks! Here's a *'thought to ponder'*!

Remember the original poster of this thread, '*Samps*'? How about addressing a post or two to him inquiring as to how things are coming along, instead of posting hateful, sarcastic and generally unnecessary comments at each other? 

Sadly, to many of the 68 posts in this thread are absolutely unnecessary. 

Anyone remember what Thumper's Mom said to him in Bambi?
*'If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say nothin' at all*.' 

*PLEASE* let's stop with the negative postings, otherwise they *wil*l be deleted. 

Cindy

Anyone wishing to discuss my comments, please do so via email.
[email protected]


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I think that is a great idea. i just deleted mine myself.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to set the record straight...I think this whole ruckus began when when member stated that he/she kills Squirrels. That member"s comments were deleted by a moderator early on in the thread.


----------



## taggar (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm hoping to build a loft soon, but I have squirrels around my yard. I understand the part of securing the loft, but what about the trap? Isn't it supposed to stay open so the birds can come back whenever they want?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

tagger, it is not a real problem. Just do not leave it open at night, or you will be responsible for a whole new thread!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

taggar said:


> I'm hoping to build a loft soon, but I have squirrels around my yard. I understand the part of securing the loft, but what about the trap? Isn't it supposed to stay open so the birds can come back whenever they want?


Wouldn't it only be open when the birds are out? That isn't really all the time. Most of the time it wouldn't need to be open. Maybe you could set up a squirrel feeder far away from the loft, to kinda lead them to another area, and away from the loft. That way, they would be conditioned to look there for food.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

taggar said:


> I'm hoping to build a loft soon, but I have squirrels around my yard. I understand the part of securing the loft, but what about the trap? Isn't it supposed to stay open so the birds can come back whenever they want?


I have squirrels all over my yard too. The only time I had a problem with them going in the loft was two years ago when I went to open loft. I had the doors on the aviary open, which is about a foot off the ground and one day I caught a squirrel sitting in one of the feeders chowing down........now I just open the window on top of the aviary and I've never had a squirrel go up there and get in the loft. Won't say it will never happen, but it hasn't so far.


----------



## taggar (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you for the responses. LUCKYT is right, it wouldn't really be open all the time. I hope to raise homing pigeons with the idea of dropping them off at work (after training of course) and locking the trap when I get home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

taggar said:


> Thank you for the responses. LUCKYT is right, it wouldn't really be open all the time. I hope to raise homing pigeons with the idea of dropping them off at work (after training of course) and locking the trap when I get home.


I think you may regret that, I have NOT had it happen to me, but I have heard that hawks, cats and one racoon that I can think of (4pm in the afternoon), can or could enter the loft via the trap door and kill alot if not all of the birds if no one is there to keep guard. I release on weekends or my day off so I can be at the loft, or have hubby here to watch.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> This is "Bug", my favorite. Named because he's always in my face! He'll let me walk right up to him and he'll walk up to me.
> My resident squirrels aren't destructive at all - they eat, play and are very entertaining. BUT, like I mentioned a year or so ago - Caution with falling squirrels! While relaxing in my hammock under the pines, the red squirrels will chase the grey squirrels (overhead) and I've had them fall and land on ME!


So _THAT's_ where all our squirrels are!! In spite of our local fox & coyote population, we have become overrun by chipmunks ... but no squirrels. Guess they like living the high-life in Northwood 

btw, Bug is VERY cute! Give him a peanut from us, wouldya please!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> So _THAT's_ where all our squirrels are!! In spite of our local fox & coyote population, we have become overrun by chipmunks ... but no squirrels. Guess they like living the high-life in Northwood
> 
> btw, Bug is VERY cute! Give him a peanut from us, wouldya please!


LOL, they are very spoiled with their own feeding station. I think thats why they don't bother with the loft and aviary.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, they are very spoiled with their own feeding station. I think thats why they don't bother with the loft and aviary.


That's how we protect our otherwise "unprotected" gardens from the deer, too. LOTS of corn and cut field grass in their feeding stations! The wildthings are out there (wouldn't have it any other way) and they need to eat, too. We're gonna feed them one way or the other .... either by our design or their's. I'd rather have it be OUR'S.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> That's how we protect our otherwise "unprotected" gardens from the deer, too. LOTS of corn and cut field grass in their feeding stations! The wildthings are out there (wouldn't have it any other way) and they need to eat, too. We're gonna feed them one way or the other .... either by our design or their's. I'd rather have it be OUR'S.


Thats funny, but thats the way I see it also.
Its much easier to work with them, than against them - AND its more fun 
I had a big old pine tree fall in the yard last summer, it was rotted and had all kinds of old bird and animal cavities in it. So I had it cut in 4 ft sections, and situated them standing on the edge of the woods and in my gardens. I filled the cavities with treats (peanuts and seeds) and smeared peanut butter in the cracks for the wildlife - but they had to work for it 
It kept them busy and me amused.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Thats funny, but thats the way I see it also.
> Its much easier to work with them, than against them - AND its more fun
> I had a big old pine tree fall in the yard last summer, it was rotted and had all kinds of old bird and animal cavities in it. So I had it cut in 4 ft sections, and situated them standing on the edge of the woods and in my gardens. I filled the cavities with treats (peanuts and seeds) and smeared peanut butter in the cracks for the wildlife - but they had to work for it
> It kept them busy and me amused.


That's a great idea! Be fun to watch them too! Now if I can just find some rotton old trees with holes in them.................LOL.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Thats funny, but thats the way I see it also.
> Its much easier to work with them, than against them - AND its more fun
> I had a big old pine tree fall in the yard last summer, it was rotted and had all kinds of old bird and animal cavities in it. So I had it cut in 4 ft sections, and situated them standing on the edge of the woods and in my gardens. I filled the cavities with treats (peanuts and seeds) and smeared peanut butter in the cracks for the wildlife - but they had to work for it
> It kept them busy and me amused.


That is just a terrific idea!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Msfreebird said:


> Thats funny, but thats the way I see it also.
> Its much easier to work with them, than against them - AND its more fun
> I had a big old pine tree fall in the yard last summer, it was rotted and had all kinds of old bird and animal cavities in it. So I had it cut in 4 ft sections, and situated them standing on the edge of the woods and in my gardens. I filled the cavities with treats (peanuts and seeds) and smeared peanut butter in the cracks for the wildlife - but they had to work for it
> It kept them busy and me amused.


That is a really neat idea. I don't have any squirrels here but wish I did. At my boyfriend's old house there was a mother squirrel who came around every day and then would bring her babies when they were big enough. She would sit on the windowsill and eat nuts if we stepped back a bit. They're just amazing up close, and so smart. I can just imagine trying to keep one from where it wanted to go.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I LOVE the deer that come thru our yard . . . even tho they ate on our six 8' tall arborvitie and made them look like penises (uhoh can I say that?) 
So last year I just planted more little evergreens around the arborvitie so when grown will hide their rather embarrassing look 

I also love when the does have twins . . . takes my breath away.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> I LOVE the deer that come thru our yard . . . even tho they ate on our six 8' tall arborvitie and made them look like penises (uhoh can I say that?)
> So last year I just planted more little evergreens around the arborvitie so when grown will hide their rather embarrassing look
> 
> I also love when the does have twins . . . takes my breath away.


Well... you did say it and it is very funny! LOL...LOL...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. The does are beautiful, and the little ones are adorable. How can you not love them? Even if they do reshape your bushes in such a manner. LOL!


----------

